# digitizing books?



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

hi i am planning on getting a melco xts and i have been taking in a lot of info here. i'm getting the designshop v9 with the machine and i have read about outsourcing till i get better at digitizing. 

my question is are there any good books about digitizing? i have been watching videos on youtube and the web and seen many different types of stitches that added different effects to the embroidery. are there good books that can teach you different methods of digitizing that would make the design just stand out? dont know if that makes sense...
thanks
chad


----------



## rnjgraphics (Mar 23, 2010)

I don't know if she knows the software you are using, but she might be able to point you in the right direction. My Embroidery Mentor, Deborah Jones

The embroidery trade association might have something too.

Embroidery Trade Association

Hope this helps.

Have fun with your Melco!! I am plugging away with an old old old EP1, but it gets to job done!


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

There are not a lot of digitizing books. This was the best I could find when I started out.

Amazon.com: Digitizing Made Easy: Create Custom Embroidery Designs Like a Pro (9780896894921): John Deer: Books


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

Check here few
Embroidery Designs,Embird,Projects,Tutorials: Secrets of Embroidery


----------



## rodsps (Mar 12, 2008)

There is a CD training set at Balboa Stitch
her designs are excellant so I imagine the training could be usefull
she does use Wilcom software
another place is Strawberry stitch that has a book
both of these are about the same price I believe but the CDs are on sale


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks! Checking all of those out. The balboa one looks really good. I like the shading n realism.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Digitizing 101 by Thomas Moore (Strawberry stitch) is and excellent beginner/intermediate book. He explains the basics very well. Lee Caroseli (Balboa) is great for understanding more advanced color theory and stitch blending. Learn how to crawl and spend a year on the basics, before trying to absorb the heavy stuff. You'll be glad you did. If you get a chance to take a class from them at a trade show, It's well worth the money.


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

zoom_monster said:


> Digitizing 101 by Thomas Moore (Strawberry stitch) is and excellent beginner/intermediate book. He explains the basics very well. Lee Caroseli (Balboa) is great for understanding more advanced color theory and stitch blending. Learn how to crawl and spend a year on the basics, before trying to absorb the heavy stuff. You'll be glad you did. If you get a chance to take a class from them at a trade show, It's well worth the money.


Ive seen the digitizing 101. Is it worth the $250 price tag? Starting from scratch so i guess it is worth it. 
Yes that's exactly my plan. Start slow n basic n outsource the hard stuff in the beginning. Not in a rush. But would love to learn as much as I can. Wanna stand out in the crowd. 

Don't think there are any trade shows here in Hawaii though...but I have met the melco tech n trainer n he's very close to my home.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

nalob said:


> "....Is it worth the $250 price tag? .


 Yes for sure. The basics are not to sexy or exciting, but if you have passion to engineer and explore. 101 also get into the business and economic side. Mine came with discs and swatches so that you could feel and understand fabric types.


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

thanks z!
that is the first book that i actually seen on google. was really thinking about getting that one. now i know i should. and probably look into the Baalboa one later as i progress.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

+1 for the Digitizing 101 book. Very easy to follow and helped me tremendously when I got started!


----------

